# Went Fishing Today



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Did not catch much, just this


My 1st time saltwater fishing, was hoping to get something with a little less teeth


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Where'd you catch him? I get those guys all the time when we go to the cape. Actually heading there next weekend.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I caught it on St. Simons Island. 

Do you know what kind of shark it is? It broke the line before I could get any better photos.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I can't be sure, could be a bull shark, that's what the tail looks like, but I've never seen them so dark.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm also guessing Bull, by the location found, wide mouth, and the snout.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i know of a good way to find out.....tickle it's chin...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i know of a good way to find out.....tickle it's chin...


LOL, I don't think so:mrgreen:

I think it was a bull too now. I hear they like murky water, and this water was really muddy looking. I caught it on a small silver fish I found on the dock, nothing would touch the shrimp I bought. I'm going back next chance I get so if I get another shark I'll take better pictures. I asked on the dock what type of shark it was but everyone just said "sandbar shark":-?


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

P.senegalus said:


> LOL, I don't think so:mrgreen:
> 
> I think it was a bull too now. I hear they like murky water, and this water was really muddy looking. I caught it on a small silver fish I found on the dock, nothing would touch the shrimp I bought. I'm going back next chance I get so if I get another shark I'll take better pictures. I asked on the dock what type of shark it was but everyone just said "sandbar shark":-?


Then it's probably a sandbar shark..... You asked and they told you.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Upon a google search, sandbar shark is it, but there were many of the bull shark pictures there to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

